# Names Added to Posts



## Dave

As you'll notice, those who've opted to include their first name in their profile will now have it displayed underneath their username in their posts. This should allow for a more personal experience and will give us the chance to address each other by name.

I hope you like this new (little) addition. 

If you have any questions, comments, or suggestions, please let me know!


----------

